# Westinghouse 32in LCD



## XImpalerX (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been searching the internet for days trying to find anyone who has had this problem and finally landed here.

My LCD TV has developed this problem where after warming up, has faint, scrolling lines, of what looks like static or interference moving across the screen in a diagonal/vertical pattern. The set was working fine and I didn't make any changes to my set up or environment.

I have left the set unplugged overnight, tried different sources,removed any devices that could cause interference, new outlet, new power cord, new VGA cable (static effect appears on any input/source), opened TV up and dusted, checked for blown capacitors and loose wiring, but didn't see anything.

I hooked up my friends LCD TV to my PC to make sure it wasnt my video card and it was fine.

If I turn the set off for 20 minutes or so and turn it back on I don't see the static, but after it warms up they start to appear. Faintly at first and then more pronounced the longer I leave the set on. Also they show up very pronounced on certain colors and not at all on say black or white.

I have included pictures, although they don't really show them moving (obviously.)


----------



## XImpalerX (Jun 10, 2009)

more pics


----------



## jgapril (Nov 24, 2009)

I found this site by accident. I have the exact problem with my Westinghouse tv, did you ever get it solved? 

Thjanks


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

With what has been said and explianed so far it will be difficult to pinpoint the cause of the problem

in spite of trying the PC on another monitor you also need to try the monitor on another PC.

How many different "inputs" are there to this set?

Have you tried and checked from every source to ensure that it isn't only happening when connected to certain inputs / devices.

you mention the fact that it happens when playing via your PC. Did you ensure that you have the input set to the optimum according to manufacturers specs?

Does it happen when watching normal TV ? HDMI ? DVD's ? 

by checking each input it may well be that we can define where it works & where it doesn't .

Sorry I didn't see this post a few months back.


----------

